# Too Hard to Rescue...No fence?



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Last May we received an email with a picture of a beautiful GSD/Akita mix and in the subject line read "His Time is Running Out." In a New York second my husband decided we'd bring him home. I wanted to bring Bart home too but I feared we wouldn't pass the tests...we didn't have a fence. Well, animal control doesn't have the luxury of being choosy, they let us adopt Bart. And even without a fence we've managed to give him a wonderful life. 

I've heard so many stories from people who wanted to rescue but couldn't because they didn't have a fence. Its better to be PTS than leashed?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

its stupid I know. I understand that they want to give these animals the best life, but because you don't have a fence does not mean the life will suck. heck i know a lot of people with fences and their dogs life sucks. all they do is stay outside all day. no real interaction, no real exercise, just in the yard, in the fence.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

That's odd. We have a fence and our dogs spend most their time in the house interacting with us.
I also have neighbors with no fences that have had multiple dogs ran over in the road.
Most recently a lovely purebred Doberman puppy. 
It works both ways.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

That seems to be the view of some but if you think about it... its a legit reasoning because some people are simply not responsible enough to manage a dog without a fence and even having a fence can be iffy if the dog is a known skipper. If we were to try to adopt through a rescue, 8 times out of 10, they wouldnt adopt to us because we're military and military families tend to have a history of adopting at one duty station, dumping the dog when its time to move again and repeating the process at the next station. No,obviously not all military families are like that but enough are and have caused problems for the rest of us who keep for life. There will always be those who make it harder for others.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

It sucks, but I get why they do it. What I really liked about my rescue that I got Sasha from was that even though they preferred fences (and I'm pretty sure preferred to adopt to real adults not college kids) was that they listened to my plan for her. I told them that she would be on leash at all times unless either A) her recall was 100% or B) we were in a fenced in area. They accepted it and are quite pleased with their decision I think, though the lady did admit she had been taking a rather unusual leap of faith on that one lol!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Years ago it was so easy to go to a rescue and adopt. Things have changed a lot. What I've found is contact your local rescues, get to know them. Go meet them. Offer to help when you can. Once they know who you are and that you are a dog person they will be far more willing to work with you on things like fences.


----------

